# Asbestos tiles becoming friable and sifting through subfloor?



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Prior owner of house left we this wonderful little present as well. I doubt whether this is asbestos from the floor tiles but it could be. Usually the tile Is an issue when it's broken apart and cracking . If it's in good shape it's not a current issue but removing it will be . Removing asbestos floor tile is one of the cheaper asbestos removal tasks. 

Check for asbestos testing labs in your area. Your town, cut, county etc may have a list. Good old fashioned yellow pages are good too.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're concerned, have it tested.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

Nobody can say unless it is tested. But if it floating around you might want to get out asap.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"colby1": You're reason to be concerned is a valid reason. Wanting to have this dust tested for asbestos is a good idea. Look in your local phone book in the business listings, or yellow pages for a Hazardous Waste removal company then call them and ask if they can do the testing for a fee or could they refer you to a lab that will do this. Our local City lab used to do this for a small fee but stopped when the liability factor kicked into play. My background includes HazMat training for industrial situations but I did learn many things. The main thing I read here is that you have some concern that the tiles _may_ contain asbestos, that you see what appears to you to be dust from these tiles, and you are concerned for your families safety. Let's go back to the boxes of "kentiles" in the basement. Unfortunately "Kentile" was a brand of flooring tiles which did contain asbestos and _some_ of their products contained as much as 25% asbestos. BUT--that in itself does not mean that YOUR tiles are "Kentile" tiles. Testing a piece of tile that is actually on your floor would be the only way to know. Those tiles found in the basement _may not be_ the same tiles as are on the floor(s) of your home.


----------

